# POST YOUR 64 IMPALA 4 DOOR LOWRIDERS...IM WORKIN ON MINE NOW AND LOOKIN FOR SOME PIKS



## ILLSTATECC6 (Aug 26, 2011)

WORKIN ON MINE LOOKIN FOR SOME PICS OF OTHER 4 DOOR 64S! POST EM UP!


----------



## ILLSTATECC6 (Aug 26, 2011)

ILLSTATECC6 said:


> WORKIN ON MINE LOOKIN FOR SOME PICS OF OTHER 4 DOOR 64S! POST EM UP!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

ILLSTATECC6 said:


> View attachment 354254
> View attachment 354255


 Badd ass bro


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

1 from down here, top shelf stuff

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/274383-new-lay-low-first-time.html


----------



## ILLSTATECC6 (Aug 26, 2011)

I JUST SEE THE FRAME ANY PICS OF THE CAR ITSELF???


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

ILLSTATECC6 said:


> View attachment 354254
> View attachment 354255


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

im workin on mine too


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## ILLSTATECC6 (Aug 26, 2011)

LOOKIN GOOD...LETS GET SOME SIDE SHOTS WITH FRONT UP BAK DOWN ECT...


----------



## ILLSTATECC6 (Aug 26, 2011)

THNX BRO


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.classiccarauto.com/impala/4_door_ss/images/pass-side.JPG


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

heres a four door 60's impala fest theres lots in here hope this helps

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/269540-1964-impala-4-door-only-fest.html


----------



## esamuel (May 29, 2013)




----------

